# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  hallo iedereen...

## silvy

ik ben silvy..jarenlang heb ik een eetstoornis gehad waarvoor ik heel lang in behandeling ben geweest maar nu lijkt alles weer terug te komen. dokter heeft mij wellbutrin voorgeschreven en zoek naar ervaringen.  :Embarrassment:

----------

